# Letting Pokemon move on without me



## jdb1984 (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been thinking about this a couple of times over the last few days. I haven't touched my Pearl version for a couple of months now. But I played Pokemon Yellow and Pokemon Gold recently. I think that the series has just gotten somewhat stale for me

I'm not saying the new games are bad, it's just that each game seems to be the same old thing with a new coat of paint slapped on it. I actually enjoy the PMD series, since it's something different than the norm.

And then there's the competitive battling aspect. I have tried to get to EV training, but it turns into a chore. And if you don't, you'll lose most of the time (and there's no guarantee of victory even if you do).

The collection has become a chore too, since GTS is lopsided no matter where you look, and you need multiple copies of pretty much the same game or a friend willing to trade to get them all. And with over 400 to collect (some unobtainable), you have a lot of catching and evolving to do.

So I'm thinking that I may get rid of all the games past second generation, enjoy the retro pokemon and Dungeon series, and let the rest of pokemon move on without me.  Since graphics don't matter much, I can save 40 dollars every other year and still enjoy pokemon.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 7, 2008)

I say Pokemon got old after Crystal, but that doesn't mean I'll stop playing them. It's still entertaining, but you're completely right. It is the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 7, 2008)

They need a plot twist.D=

Like Pokemorphs.=D


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 7, 2008)

I still enjoy it immensely, but I know where you are coming from on this

I usually just switch game series every now and then. When I go back to Pokemon, it is alot fresher :D


----------



## jdb1984 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still debating over Emerald.  But Pearl, Leaf Green, Colosseum, and XD are on their way out.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I agree with the fact that it's the same over and over again. It's always, "Catch em' All!" or "Beat All the Gyms and work your way up to the Elite Four!"

However, I don't get bored of it. Wi-fi was a big improvment, yet that gets boring after a few months too. Graphics get better, usually. The 3D in D/P was kinda awkward to me, especially the people. And of course, there's three things that really bother me:

1. The names get lame. Lickylicky? Okay....>.>
2. They make pre-evo's and more evo's of already existent pokemon. Gallade, Gliscar, Porygon Z, Munchlax (but he's awsome), etc.
3. Legends. There's so many in D/P! There was only 5 in R/B/Y, and geez there can only be so many uber-powerful giants/dwarfs walking/floating/flying everywhere.

So yeah. It's gets better and worse every time, according to my opinion.

Thank you for your time listening to my slight rant.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't get bored of it, then again, the most I have played Pearl for at most, 5 minutes. From everything I can gather, I'm going to agree with cheesecake, and it seems like they're reaching for ideas...


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Joins in with turbler* Pokemorphs! Pokemorphs!!

They need to take our advice. IF WE'RE THE ONES PLAING IT THEN WHY NOT CONSULT US ON WHAT WE WANT TO SEE?!

I can see it now...:talking:


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 14, 2008)

Pokemorphs that sounds quite fun but I think it would be good to have the ability to combine Moves ThunderBolt+Grass Knot=Electric Vine or Combine moves with two pokemon so they can use both at the same time in a double battle on one pokemon to make it have a better effect. Moves with multiple types would be good. They should allow you to carry more than 6 pokemon that you can swich to be in your immediate team but it wouldn't allow you to have like a whole pc with you. Also the Revival of Shadow Pokemon and Snagging would be awesome.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 20, 2008)

yea, I say to bring the Colosseum and XD style of gaming back. I'm no good at competitive battling, so I never got into the Battle Frontier. Why am I replaying Emerald? I have no clue. but I havben't touched my Pearl in ages, mostly because I know theres no way I'll ever finish. (After playing for a year, all I need are events and a Magmortar. And seeing as I have no wifi anymore... no GTS for me.)

Ah, well. Colloseum was one of the better games, partly because of the more mature feel. That, and the 3d-ness. Man, I hope they make another one for the Wii.*hugs Johto Pokémon* That, or have Pokémorphs. Seriously. a 3d game, maybe an MMO, anyone agree?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 22, 2008)

As long as the game has a good plot, I don't really care. 

What everyone had said, basically. The new games have their bad points, but also some good points. I'll just hang around and see what other Pokemon games will come out.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 22, 2008)

Pokemon: The Hack should definitely be made into a vg series.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree. I think the company would actually make more money by re-vamping yellow, green, gold, sivler and crystal. I mean, Emerald wasn't boring to me, because of it's slight plot twist (Steven being the pkmn league champion) and the fact that you're not single-handedly taking on team rocket (because aqua and magma are against each other). The next games are boring. Yup.


----------

